# Sony Launches RX0 II, the World’s Smallest and Lightest Premium Ultra-compact Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 26, 2019)

> *SAN DIEGO, March 25, 2019 /PRNewswire/* — Sony Electronics Inc. today introduced an exciting new addition to its highly popular compact camera line-up with the launch of the world’s smallest and lightestvi premium compact camera, the RX0 II (model DSC-RX0M2). Building upon the waterproof/dustproofii, shockproof,vii crushproofviii and ultra-compact qualities of the original RX0, the new model now offers internal 4K recording, an adjustable LCD screen that tilts upward 180 degrees and downward 90 degrees and that even works underwaterix,ii and new image stabilization solutions for video recording.
> 
> 
> At the heart of the RX0 II sits a 1.0-type stacked 15.3-megapixeli Exmor RS™ CMOS image sensor and an advanced BIONZ X™ image processing engine that offer enhancedx color reproduction, including beautiful skin tones. This power packed combination has been optimized to deliver lightning fast performance and exquisite image quality for both stills and movie shooting across a wide...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 26, 2019)

This cuboid is a little bit thick, IMO.

I wouldn't want to put this in my trousers or shirt pocket.
And where else should I put a "compact" camera?

Okay, this is more to be a sony "gopro", I know.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2019)

Its so small that they sell a big grip so you can actually use it


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 26, 2019)

Actually the lens is 7.9mm f/4 for 1-inch (13.2 mm x 8.8 mm, aspect ratio 3:2) sensor which is equivalent to approximately 24mm field of view (about 84 degrees) of full frame. That is, it's light gathering capability is much less than F4 on full frame (something close to f/12, I guess). But rather impressive for such a small camera.


----------

